# Can I put the mommas together?



## jaded12 (Jul 5, 2007)

The babies are 2 weeks old now and I was wondering if it would be possible to move both sets of babies and both mommas into the HUGE cage I have so the babies will have a lot of space to grow up. Or will the moms try and steal or harm eachothers babies? Thank you!


----------



## twitch (Jan 4, 2007)

well, first can the babies get though the bars? if they still can its a moot point anyway. how active are they now and how much control to they have? i forget how mine were (over 2 years ago now) at that age. if they aren't that coordinated yet i would hold off moving them into a bigger cage just yet. when i moved the litters together mine were already 4 weeks old (i separated the boys and girls a bit early because of the conflicting information i was gathering--figured go with the earlier date to be safe). at four weeks the mothers, "aunts" and their foster dad had no problems with them at all.


----------



## sorraia (Nov 10, 2007)

It really is hard to say. It depends on the rats involved, your set-up, the babies, and so many other factors. 

Do both mothers get along well? Are the babies active? Can you tell which babies belong to who, or do you care if they get mixed up? 

Potentially you could introduce both mothers, but if you try it, be extremely careful. They may become possessive and fight with each other over over babies. As the babies get older, introductions will become easier as the mothers become less possessive and desire to get away from the rambunctious babies.


----------



## ratrover (Nov 17, 2007)

if i was you i would try it and stuff but i would be careful. introduce them slowly and eventually they can and like twitch said when they get older


----------

